# Wading Christmas



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Gonna hot south shoreline at sunrise. Taking poll of what to use. Live shrimp croaker or chickenboy lime pie I just got ?


----------



## whippersnapper (Mar 4, 2009)

All of the above!


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Fished it with live mullet we got form casting. Caught my fist speck 21". Would post pick but dont know how.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

smgregorek said:


> Fished it with live mullet we got form casting. Caught my fist speck 21". Would post pick but dont know how.


Good job man !!! Was there lots of bait? Easy to catch with the cast net or did it take awhile to catch the bait??


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Congratulations on your first freckle-faced snaggle-tooth fish.lol My prime target almost always...


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

bait wold of been easy but lot of jellies out there. We found a bar that protected us then loaded up. Will be wading that bay often and hopefully soon.


----------

